# [How To] Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*So, da immer mal wieder die Frage aufkommt, gerade von Usern, die sich frisch einen Rechner gekauft haben und noch nicht die Erfahrungen besitzen, wie man am Besten Windows Sieben installiert und was man sonst so machen sollte, wenn das System frisch ist, habe ich mal ein kleines How to "Windows partitionieren und installieren leicht gemacht" erstellt.*


_Ich hab dazu auch ein paar Screens gemacht, damit man die einzelnen Wege leichter verfolgen kann._


*Möglichkeit eins: Der selbstgebaute Rechner*

Ihr habt den Computer gerade zusammengebau, aber noch nicht den Plan, wie es nun weiter geht. Was muss beachtet werden, wo muss ich Windows installieren und wie ist vorzugehen?

*Möglichkeit zwei: Der Komplett Rechner*

Bei Rechnern "von der Stange" ist ein Windows Betriebssystem in der Regel vorinstalliert, meist mit vielen Programmen drauf, die eigentlich niemand braucht oder es sind sogar nur Trial Versionen (also zu Testzwecken) auf dem Rechner installiert, die dann nach Ablauf dieser Testphase mit Popups nerven, dass man die Version nun endlich kaufen soll (und unerfahrene User machen das dann sogar).

Darüber hinaus sind Fertig PCs auch schlecht eingerichtet, das fängt bei der Aufteilung der Festplatten an, um die es hier auch geht.

*Möglichkeit drei: Der gelieferte Rechner*

Eure PC ist geliefert worden, allerdings ohne Betriebssystem. Ihr habt noch weniger Plan als Möglichkeit eins und schaut nur verstört ins Handbuch des Rechners, weil die Bedienungsanleitung in 20 Sprachen ist, aber der chinesische Originaltext wurde per Software ins Deutsche übersetzt und ihr euch deswegen nicht sicher seit, ob der Computer nicht doch ein Kaffeevollautomat ist.

*Die Planung:*

Fangen wir also mal an.
Der Rechner steht, ihr habt alles angeschlossen. Strom hat das Netzteil, der Netzeilschalter steht auf "On". Der Monitor ist an die Grafikkarte/Grafikkarte des Mainboards angeschlossen. Alles scheint perfekt zu sein.
Die Windows DVD liegt in Reichweite, das Laufwerk in eurem Blickfeld.

*Der Anfang:*

Der Startknopf wird nun gedrückt. Der Rechner erwacht zum Leben. Der Monitor schaltete sich an. Das Logo des Mainboardherstellers/Computerherstellers wird sichtbar.
Flüchtig könnt ihr ein paar Einträge lesen.
Jetzt solltet ihr eure DVD ins Laufwerk legen.
Sobald ihr eure Windows DVD ins Laufwerk gelegt habt, sollte die DVD automatisch geladen werden, sofern nicht schon ein Betriebssystem auf der Festplatte installiert ist.

*Probleme treten auf:*

Die DVD ist eingelegt, aber es erscheint kein Hinweis dass von der DVD gestartet werden kann.
Falls das auftritt, ist das Bios wohl so eingestellt, dass die erste Bootquelle nicht das Laufwerk ist und wahrscheinlich eine nicht völlig leere Festplatte verhindert, dass automatisch das Laufwerk als Bootquelle benutzt wird.
In diesem Fall müsst ihr während des Bios Post (Logo des Herstellers) die F8 Taste., bzw. ESC Taste drücken um ins Bootmenü zu gelangen.
Klappt das nicht, geht bitte ins Bios (Taste "Entf" oder "F1" drücken) und ändert unter der Registerkarte "Boot" die Bootreihenfolge. Ganz oben/als ersten sollte das Laufwerk stehen, dann wird es ganz sicher klappen.
Wenn ihr schon auf dieser Registerkarte seit, könnt ihr noch das "Stille booten" deaktivieren. Dann habt ihr das Logo des Herstellers nicht mehr auf den Schirm, sondern könnt den Bios Post lesen, was also passiert, wenn gebootet wird.

* Die Durchführung:
*
Ihr habt F8/ESC gedrückt und seit nun im Bootmenü des Computers.
Darin findet ihr neben der Festplatte(n) auch Wechselmedien, wie Laufwerke und USB Stick (sofern angeschlossen).
Hier einfach das Laufwerk markieren, in das ihr eure DVD gelegt habt und auf "Enter" drücken.
Bei einem neuen Computer mit leerer Festplatte wird nun die DVD gestartet und Windows wird geladen.

Erscheint jedoch bei euch dieses Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.. liegt das daran, dass schon ein Betriebssystem auf der Festplatte gefunden wurde und ihr daher eine beliebige Taste drücken müsst (und nein, die "beliebige" Taste an sich gibts nicht, einfach die Leertaste drücken), denn ihr wollt ja Windows installieren.
*Ab hier habe ich die Bilder im Spoiler gepackt, damit es übersichtlicher bleibt und man nicht stundenlang scrollen muss, also einfach auf "show" klicken, wenn ihr das passende Bild zum Text sehen wollt.*

*Bereich vor dem Partitionieren:*

Hier kommt nun der erste Bildschirmscreen, der für uns relevant ist, nachdem Windows die Daten geladen hat.

Hier einfach auf "Weiter" drücken, denn wir sind ja in Deutschland.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bitte nun auf "Jetzt installieren" klicken.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der folgende Screen zeigt, dass das Setup gestartet wird.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den Haken setzen und auf "Weiter" klicken.
Ich benutze hier die "Ultimate Edition" die meisten werden die Home Premium haben.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist nun wichtig, denn hier müsst ihr "Benuterdefiniert (erweitert) drücken, da ihr bei einem neu zusammengebauten PC kein Upgrade machen könnt, bzw. dafür ein installiertes Windows Vista braucht.

Falls ihr ein installiertes Windows Vista habt und upgraden wollt, müsst ihr vorher klären, ob es sich um ein "x86" oder ein "x64" Betriebssystem handelt, denn beide sind nicht miteinander kompatibel. Ihr könnte also nicht von einem "x86" Betriebssystem auch ein "x64" Betriebssystem upgraden.
Um zu erfahren, welchen System ihr habt, müsst ihr einfach nur folgende Schritte machen:
Start --> Systemsteuerung, dort auf "System" klicken und bei "Systemtyp" nachgucken. Ein x86 Typ ist das 32bit System, x64 steht für 64bit.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bereich Partitionierung:*

 Ebenfalls ein wichtiges Auswahlfenster, denn hier habt ihr die Möglichkeit die Festplatte zu partitionieren.
Falls dort mehrere Festplatten aufgelistet sind, dann liegt das daran, dass auch mehrere Festplatten im Computer verbaut und angeschlossen sind.
Besitzer einer SSD können hier die SSD auswählen und den gesamten Speicherplatz für die Windows Partition wählen. Sie können sofort auf "Weiter" klicken, oder eben unter "Laufwerksoptionen (erweitert) die SSD ebenfalls partitonieren, z. B. für eine kleine Auslagerungspartition.

Besitzer einer normalen Magnetfestplatte, sollten auf jeden Fall die erweiterte Option nutzen, denn nur dort kann man die Partitionen so einstellen, wie man das wirklich haben möchte (die Partitionierung mit Windows Bordmittel ist da eingeschränkter).


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Der nächste Screen.
Hier müssen Besitzer eines Komplett PCs, auf dem schon Windows installiert und die Festplatte vollständig formatiert ist erst die vorhandenen Partitionen löschen.
Dafür die Partition markieren und links auf "löschen" klicken (bitte den unteren Screen beachten).
Das bei weiteren Partitionen gegebenenfalls wiederholen, bis die gesamte Festplatte so aussieht wie auf dem Screen oben (nicht zugewiesener Speicherplatz).


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Nachdem ihr nun auf "Neu" geklickt habt, erscheint unten ein eine Zeile, in der ihr die Größe der Partition eingeben könnt (siehe unteren Screen).


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Die Eingabe erfolgt in MB, also für z.B. 100GB müsst ihr 100000 eingeben (100GB reichen als Partition für Windows Sieben + der gängigsten Programme völlig aus).
Wollt ihr eine andere Partitionsgröße haben, wie 65GB, dann müsst ihr 65000 eintippen.
*Bitte beachten: Windows rechnet nicht in MiB sondern in MB, also nicht wundern, wenn die 100GB nicht exakt 100GB entsprechen sondern nur 97,6GB*


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Nach dem Klick auf "Übernehmen" erscheint dieses Fenster, es signalisiert, dass eine extra Partition für Sieben erzeugt wird. Diese ist 100MB groß und wird gebraucht, sie kann nicht gelöscht werden, weshalb es danach so aussieht...


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Die von Windows erzeugte Partition ist ganz oben zu finden, mit der Bezeichnung "Datenträger 0 Partition 1". Eure erzeugte Partition, auf der ihr Windows installieren wollt, trägt die Bezeichnung "Datenträger 0 Partition 2". Eine zweite Festplatte würde die Bezeichnung "Datenträger 1" haben, eine dritte dann eine "2", usw.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Wir erzeugen nun noch eine Partition, also den unbenutzen Speicher markieren und auf "Neu" klicken.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Nachdem ihr wieder eine Partitionsgröße in MB eingeben und auf "Übernehmen" geklickt habt, tauchen nun zwei Partitionen auf, die neue trägt die Bezeichnung "Datenträger 0 Partition 3".


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Wir partitionieren den restliche Speicherplatz genauso wie zuvor beschrieben, also wieder durch Markieren des freien Speicherplatzes und des Drückens von "Neu".

Drei Partitionen sollte man für seinen Rechner schon haben, sofern man nur eine Festplatte hat, denn es beugt Ärger vor, wenn z.B. Windows Sieben nicht mehr startfähig ist und man gezwungen wird, es neu zu installieren.
Die Windows Partition kann dann einzelnd formatiert und darauf wieder Windows installiert werden, unabhängig von den anderen Partitionen, die Daten, die darauf sind, bleiben unberührt und stehen nach einer neuen Installation sofort wieder zur Verfügung.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Jetzt markieren wir die zweite Partition, also "Datenträger 0 Partition 2", denn darauf soll ja Windows installiert werden.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bereich nach Partitionierung:*

 Nun kann endlich auf "Weiter" geklickt werden....


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist der nächste Screen, ab jetzt könnt ihr euch ein Käffchen machen, oder das "stille Örtchen" aufsuchen, denn es dauert eine Weile, ehe ihr wieder eingreifen müsst.
Der Computer wird zwischendurch neu gestartet, aber das sollte euch nicht belasten, einfach nichts mehr machen und warten, bis der folgende Screen auftaucht...


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Hier könnt ihr euren Benutzernamen eingeben, also wie ihr auf dem PC heißen wollt. Die meisten werden wohl ihren Vornamen nehmen.
Der zweite Punkt behandelt die Bezeichnung des Computers. Vorgegeben ist euer Benutzername und dahinter dann das "PC" (das wird automatisch "generiert", wenn ihr euren Benutzernamen eingebt). Ihr könnt aber auch einen Computernamen selbst eingeben.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Ein wichtiger Punkt, denn hier vergebt ihr das Kennwort, das benötigt wird, um sich mit eurem Benutzernamen anmelden zu können.
Denkt euch ein gutes aus, nicht den Vornamen nochmal oder den Namen eures Haustieres.
Benutzt auch den erweiterten Zeichensatz, wie das "@" oder ein "µ³", um es anderen schwerer zu machen, eurer Passwort zu knacken.

Wenn ihr kein Passwort eingebt, startet der Rechner automatisch den Benutzer und man gelangt sofort auf den Desktop. Das Passwort für euren Benutzer könnt ihr nach der Installation natürlich wieder ändern. Das geschiet unter "Benutzerkonten", aufzurufen durch Start --> Systemsteuerung --> Benutzerkonten


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bereich Lizenzcode/Key Eingabe:*

 Hier bitte den Lizenzcode für eure Windows Verion eingeben und wie zuvor auch auf "Weiter" klicken, wenn ihr fertig seit.

Falls ihr den Key später eingeben wollt, ist das auch kein Problem. Einfach die Felder frei lassen und den Haken bei "Windows automatisch aktivieren..." entfernen und danach auf "Weiter" klicken.
Ihr habe dann 30 Tage Zeit, eure Windows Version zu aktivieren.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Die Zeiteinstellung, wenn ihr in Deutschland seit, lasst es so, einfach auf "Weiter" drücken.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 In diesem Fall erscheint das Fenster, weil mein Netzwerkadapter bereits Zugang zum Internet hat. Wenn das bei euch auch erscheint, dann einfach "Heimnetzwwerk" auswählen, wenn der Rechner zu Hause steht.
Falls das Fenster nicht erscheint, dann liegt das daran, dass der Netzwerkadapter noch nicht aktiviert/angeschlossen ist. Sobald ihr in angeschlossen/Treiber installiert habt, erscheint dieses Fenster dann.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Alles ist fertig, es sind nur noch wenige Augenblicke, bis das Begrüßungsfenster kommt..


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Und da ist es auch schon...
Gleich erscheint der Desktop...


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


  Hervorragend, nun seht ihr den Desktop, wie er beim ersten Start von Windows Sieben aussieht.


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ihr habt es nun geschafft und Windows ist einsatzbereit.

*Windows ist fertig installiert:*

Jetzt könnt ihr die anderen Partitionen noch formatieren, die ihr zuvor erzeugt habt.
Dazu einfach auf "Start --> Computer" klicken, die Partiton mit rechts anklicken und auf "formatieren" klicken.

Ihr könnt nun Treiber installieren, wie Mainboard/Chipsatztreiber und Grafikkartentreiber.
Mehr dazu weiter unten, einfach reingucken.

*Fragen, Anmerkungen, Ungereimtheiten:*

Falls ihr hierzu noch eine Frage habt oder etwas nicht klar sein sollte, kann entweder in diesem Thread danach gefragt werden oder ihr schickt mir eine PN.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*

So, lieber User.
Jetzt ist Windows installiert und ihr seht den neuen Desktop.
Sicher habt ihr schon die anderen Partitionen und freut euch auf das Benutzen des neuen Betriebssystems.

Daher gibts jetzt noch mal ein paar kleine Hilfen, damit ihr euch gut zurecht findet und Einstellungen erreicht, die wichtig sind.

Ganz zu Anfang verändern wir das Aussehen der Systemsteuerungssymbole, da die originale Einstellung eher verwirrend ist (wie ich finde).
Zu ereichen ist sie unter "Start --> Systemsteuerung".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht sie normaler Weise aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so, wenn ihr oben rechts bei "Anzeige" auf "kleine Symbole" gedrückt habt.
Und auch hier tritt wieder der Spoiler in Aktion, wegen der Übersicht.



Spoiler



*Ab jetzt könnt ihr zur besseren Ansicht die hohe Auflösung betrachten, einfach unter dem Bild auf "Bild vergrößern" klicken.
* 
Nun kommen wir zur Taskleiste, sie ist deutlich anders als bei früheren Versionen, aber ihr könnt sie wieder so darstellen, wie ihr es von XP/Vista gewohnt seit, oder ihr probiert das neue Design aus, wie ihr wollt.
Zu erreichen ist dieser Punkt unter "Start --> Systemsteuerung --> Taskleiste und Startmenü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Bild vergrößern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild vergrößern

So, jetzt habt ihr die alte Darstellung, wie ihr sie von früheren Windows Versionen kennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild vergrößern

Unter "Start --> Systemsteuerung --> Benutzerkonten" könnt ihr eurer Kennwort verändern oder eins eingeben, andere Konten verwalten oder die Benutzerkontensteuerungseinstellungen verändern.

Falls ihr die Minianwendungen (Gadgets) vermissen solltet, die ihr seit Vista kennt, die gibts auch unter Sieben, sie sind nur standardmäßig deaktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild vergrößern

Einfach den leeren Desktop mit rechts anklicken und dann auf "Minianwendungen" klicken. Jetzt könnt ihr die Minianwendungen auswählen oder neue runterladen (Link ist enthalten).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild vergrößern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild vergrößern

Im Windows Explorer könnt ihr, wenn ihr auf "Organisieren --> Layout" die Menüleiste wieder aktivieren, sofern ihr sie vermisst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*

Hier findet ihr ein paar Links um die neuesten Grafikkartentreiber zu bekommen.

>>NVIDIA<<

>>ATI/AMD<<


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*

Ich glaub den brauche ich auch noch, wer weiß, was da noch kommt....


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*

So, der Thread ist jetzt Online. Wer Fragen hat oder noch was ergänzt haben möchte, einfach hier posten oder mir eine PN schicken.


----------



## montecuma (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*

2 Dinge fallen mir grad dazu ein:

-Das Windows-Benutzerkonto Passwort braucht nun wirklich nicht komplex sein. Erstens braucht der Eindringling physikalischen Zugang zum Rechner/Wohnung (ok, anders, bei Laptops) und Zweitens bietet dieses Passwort einfach mal absolut keinen Zugriffschutz. Jeder der weiß wie, kann es leicht umgehen.
-Bei der Partitionierung wollen die meisten Leute wohl, dass im Explorer nachher das angezeigt wird, was sie bei der Partitionierung angegeben haben. Gibt man dort aber 100000 ein wie in deinem Beispiel, werden dort später aber nur 97.7 GB angezeigt werden. Will man tatsächlich die glatte 100 im Explorer sehen, muss man 100x1024 bei der Partitionierung angeben, also 102400.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*



montecuma schrieb:


> 2 Dinge fallen mir grad dazu ein:
> 
> -Das Windows-Benutzerkonto Passwort braucht nun wirklich nicht komplex sein. Erstens braucht der Eindringling physikalischen Zugang zum Rechner/Wohnung (ok, anders, bei Laptops) und Zweitens bietet dieses Passwort einfach mal absolut keinen Zugriffschutz. Jeder der weiß wie, kann es leicht umgehen.
> -Bei der Partitionierung wollen die meisten Leute wohl, dass im Explorer nachher das angezeigt wird, was sie bei der Partitionierung angegeben haben. Gibt man dort aber 100000 ein wie in deinem Beispiel, werden dort später aber nur 97.7 GB angezeigt werden. Will man tatsächlich die glatte 100 im Explorer sehen, muss man 100x1024 bei der Partitionierung angeben, also 102400.



Das Benutzerkonto sollte aber so komplex sein, dass es die eigenen Kinder nicht knacken können, als Beispiel.

Richtig, Windows rechnet die Gigabyte in vollen zahlen und nicht korrekt in 1024er Schritten, was aber auch egal, ist, da es sinngemäß keine große Rolle spielt.
Die Werte waren auch nur zur Veranschaulichung, eintragen kann man alles, auch 67934GB. 
Das ist dann jedem selbst überlassen und wirklich "glatte" GB Größen bringen auch nichts, weil die Platte ja nie ganz leer ist, denn die NTFS Formatierung kostet ja auch ein paar MB,  je größer die Partition ist, desto mehr sinds.


----------



## xTc (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*

Sehr cooles How-To  Das könnte ein Mod doch mal oben anpinnen. 

Vielleicht spielst du noch etwas mit den Formatierungen rum und kannst den Thread so "aufhübschen. Und den Thread-Titel würde ich noch so anpassen:

*[How-To] Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*



xTc schrieb:


> Vielleicht spielst du noch etwas mit den Formatierungen rum und kannst den Thread so "aufhübschen.



Was genau schwebt dir da vor?
Bin für Verbesserungen immer offen. 



xTc schrieb:


> *[How-To] Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*



Das kann ich machen, ein How to wird dann vielleicht eher gelesen als wenns so untergeht.


----------



## scooterone (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*



xTc schrieb:


> Vielleicht spielst du noch etwas mit den Formatierungen rum und kannst den Thread so "aufhübschen.



ein bissel *fett*, _kursiv_ oder unterstrichen könnte die übersicht verbessern. ich denke dass das gemeint ist. habs überflogen und es ist ganz nett.

edit:
was man verbessern könnte, wäre wenn die überschriften nicht im spoiler sind sondern darüber, damit man auch gleich weiß was darin enthalten ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte das aber auch nicht übertreiben, da jeder das etwas anders sieht.
Man könnte im Text noch Überschriften einbauen, die die Schritte voneinander abgrenzen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Benutzerkonto sollte aber so komplex sein, dass es die eigenen Kinder nicht knacken können, als Beispiel.


Nur das kinder bei sowas meist schlauer als ihre eltern sind. Glaub mir,das benutzerkonten-passwort hat man innerhalb von 5 min raus. (und ich weiß wie )


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Nun ja, wenn Eltern etwas bemüht sind, dann nehmen sie Wörter, die es so nicht im Wörterbuch zu finden sind und sich auch nicht mit ihnen verknüpfen lässt.

Nehmen wir an, dass Haustier heißt "Spike".
Dann kann man daraus sP@k€ machen. Das Kind, dass das Passwort knackt, will ich sehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

Kein Problem machbar in nicht einmal 5 min...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Knackbar ist jedes Passwort, es ist nur eine Frage des Aufwandes und wenn das Kind schon beim 20. Versuch scheitert, dann hat es schnell den Mut verloren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, dass Haustier heißt "Spike".
> Dann kann man daraus sP@k€ machen. Das Kind, dass das Passwort knackt, will ich sehen.


Auch das ist null problem...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Knackbar ist jedes Passwort, es ist nur eine Frage des Aufwandes und wenn das Kind schon beim 20. Versuch scheitert, dann hat es schnell den Mut verloren.


Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich,das die so ran gehen.Dafür sind heutige kinder doch viel zu faul. Für sowas gibt es programme,die natürlich kein gestartetes windows benötigen. (ich nenne hier aber keines!)


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Kein Problem machbar in nicht einmal 5 min...


Leider...Microsoft hat sich da nix einfallen lassen.
So,jetzt aber genug und wieder BTT...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Knackbar ist jedes Passwort, es ist nur eine Frage des Aufwandes und wenn das Kind schon beim 20. Versuch scheitert, dann hat es schnell den Mut verloren.



Ich sag dir wie es jedes Kind ohne Probleme machen wird und kann.
Schritt 1. Es will an den PC aber es kennt das Passwort nicht.
Schritt 2. Es redet in der Schule mit anderen darüber.
Schritt 3. einer der anderen sagt kein Problem ich bring dir Morgen eine CD mit.
Schritt 4. Am nächsten Tag hat er eine Computer Bild CD mit.
Schritt 5 unser Kind legt die CD ein bootet von ihr (geht ja meist automatisch) Und folgt den Anweisungen.
Schritt 6 das Kind hat das Passwort ausgehebelt und vlt sein eigenes vergeben...

Man sieht kein Problem.

Da brauch ich nicht einmal mit einen Linux system oder ähnlichen ran gehen. Windows ist wie ein Gitter. man kommt überall rein und wenn ein was blockiert ist gibts noch andere möglichkeiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich,das die so ran gehen.Dafür sind heutige kinder doch viel zu faul. Für sowas gibt es programme,die natürlich kein gestartetes windows benötigen. (ich nenne hier aber keines!)



Die Programme sind aber abhängig von der Hardware und sofern Daddy nicht gerade extrem Gamer ist, wird das schwer werden.
Und Brute Force habe ich selbst mal getestet, kannst du vergessen, selbst für ein simples Passwort ohne Sonderzeichen hat das nicht geklappt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

Wo lebst den du ? Brute Force ist veraltet und das nehmen nur noch kidies.... die keinen Plan haben. 
Mitlerweile gibt es schon feineres Zeug. Das jetzt aber aufzuzählen mach ich aus verständlichen Gründen nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Das ist natürlich klar, aber darum gehts ja auch nicht. Es geht darum, dass wenn man ein Passwort benutzt (und das machen ja nicht alle), man dann nicht den Namen des Kuscheltieres oder den Geburtstag nehmen sollte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

Naja ein sicheres Passwort beinhaltet mindestens 8 Buchstaben,ist keins aus dem Duden oder Wörterbuch, hat Groß und klein Schreibung und beinhaltet Zahlen und sonderzeichen. Aber das Windows Passort ist naja nicht so das ware ds haten wir ja schon. Am Sinnvollsten wäre es ja dann wohl für die Kidies ein eigenes Benutzer Konto anzulegen mit gesonderten Rechten und eine beschränkte Zeit. Das laässt sich mit Win ja wieder gut einrichten. Ferner kann man dann noch seine Daten verschlüsselt ablegen und zum surfen vlt eine Linux distribution wie Ubuntu nehmen.

So umgeht man vlt das die lieben kleinen sich an das Passwort knacken versuchen. Und wenn man mit denen dann noch normal redet ist alles super. Das ist sowiso immer besser als irgend ein Passwort oder Einschränkung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Klar kannst du eine Menge machen, aber das ist zu individuell als dass man darauf genauer eingehen kann.
Die meisten nutzen ihren PC alleine. Es geht darauf, dass nicht jeder den PC einfach benutzen kann, vielleicht in einer WG oder so.
Wenn das Kind seinen Rechner hat, dann muss der Vater den PC nicht beschränken, er kann den Internet Zugang beschränken, das reicht in der Regel schon aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

Was sicher nicht zu individuel währe; machst du noch das ganze msconfig und Dienste optimieren rein ? 
Wäre vlt gar nichtmal so dumm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, das könnte man noch einbauen, aber jeden Dienst einzeln erklären ist sehr umständlich und welche Dienste willst du denn optimieren?
Du kannst ein paar abschalten, die man nicht unbedingt braucht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

Man muss ja nicht jeden erklären. Allerdings kann man einiges raus schmeisen alla Bluetooth oder Sensoren etc. Man müsste dann halt mal nachsehen oder sich mal die PN ansehen die man gleich bekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Hab ich gelesen, aber sowas deaktivierst du nur, wenn du keine Leistung hast, wenn du mal plötzlich einen Bluetooth Dongel kaufst, wegen des Handys oder so und dann geht das Teil nicht, dann fragst du dich, wieso nicht, kommst aber nicht mehr drauf, dass du es bei der Installation vor 2 Jahren gleich abgeschaltet hast.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

Sicher mag das ein Punkt sein.Wenngleich Win mitlerweile mitbekommt das man den Dienst aktivieren muss und das bei den Problemen in den Fall sogar mit anzeigt. Aber meist sind viele Probleme auf dem PC dadurch entstanden weil Win einfach mit der Zeit zumüllt. So hab ich mir vorgenommen jedes Jahr Win neu zu instalieren. Das Schaft Platz und das Syste ist dann wieder Frisch. Problem nur ich schaf das Jahr nie. Ich instaliere jedes 1/4 Jahr Win neu.

Es geht auch weniger um die Leistung. Es geht mehr um die Zeit. Jeder Dienst,jedes Programm was mit startet kostet etwas mehr Zeit. Gut bei einer SSD kann man das vernachlässigen ohne Frage aber bei einer normale Festplatte merkt man das schon einmal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Windows wird dann zugemüllt, wenn man ständig neue Hardware benutzt oder Programme installiert, ohne zu gucken, was man da installiert (das kann ich in der Tat mal aufgreifen). Da wird dann einfach noch die 20. Toolbar mit installiert oder ein Webdienst mit eingebaut, der mit dem Start geladen wird, wie schon 100 zuvor auch.
Aber dazu muss man auch in der Registry gucken, denn praktisch nichts nistet sich mehr im Autostart Ordner ein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

Ja vile haben dazu gelernt und instalieren nicht mehr in den autostart Ordner. Naja einige Vieren instalieren sich da gerne noch mit drinn  
Das ist ua auch ein Grund weshalb msconfig nicht unbedingt alle autostarts anzeigt. Weswegen wir wieder bei den externen Programmen wären. 
Und auch Onkel Walter ist so standartisiert von Windows das er immer nur noch ok klickt und nicht liest....
So müllt dann bei Onkel Walter alles mit der Zeit zu. Ich denke du weißt was und wen ich mit Onkel Walter meine.

Aber die Regestry anzugreifen ohne Ahnung zu haben was man dort machen kann ist sicher Fatal da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja vile haben dazu gelernt und instalieren nicht mehr in den autostart Ordner. Naja einige Vieren instalieren sich da gerne noch mit drinn



Viren bekommt man mit einer Neuinstallation sehr gut weg, sofern sie nicht in Videoclips liegen, die in den anderen Partitionen zu finden sind, die angelegt wurden. 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das ist ua auch ein Grund weshalb msconfig nicht unbedingt alle autostarts anzeigt. Weswegen wir wieder bei den externen Programmen wären.
> Und auch Onkel Walter ist so standartisiert von Windows das er immer nur noch ok klickt und nicht liest....
> So müllt dann bei Onkel Walter alles mit der Zeit zu. Ich denke du weißt was und wen ich mit Onkel Walter meine.



Richtig, MSconfig ist da nicht genau, aber immer noch besser als gar nichts und noch besser als irgendein Utility Tool raufzuschieben, das seinerseits den Autostart zumüllt.
Hast du mal geguckt, was alles mit TuneUp Utility installiert wird und dann beim Start mitgeladen wird? 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber die Regestry anzugreifen ohne Ahnung zu haben was man dort machen kann ist sicher Fatal da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht.



Man könnte kleine Bereiche erklären, bzw. den Pfad genau beschreiben, in dem man gucken muss, das muss ich aber noch mal überlegen, Registry ist nicht einfach und wenn die Leute nicht den Plan haben, sollten sie lieber in einem eigens dafür aufgemacht Thread nachfragen, als in der Registry rumzuspielen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Viren bekommt man mit einer Neuinstallation sehr gut weg, sofern sie nicht in Videoclips liegen, die in den anderen Partitionen zu finden sind, die angelegt wurden.


Die Vieren waren eigentlich nur ein einwurf aber ja man bekomt sie ganz gut weg sofern sie nicht regestry unabhänig sind und sie nicht auch auf einer anderen Partition liegen. Aber in falle eines Virus befalls sollte man sowiso jede Partition ausradieren. Und auch nicht zuvor alles noch fix auf einer externen Festplatte legen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, MSconfig ist da nicht genau, aber immer noch besser als gar nichts und noch besser als irgendein Utility Tool raufzuschieben, das seinerseits den Autostart zumüllt.
> Hast du mal geguckt, was alles mit TuneUp Utility installiert wird und dann beim Start mitgeladen wird?


Ja jetzt könnte man sagen erwischt... dann sollte man vlt noch mit sagen nach getaner Arbeit wieder runter mit dem Programm und seiner bestandteile.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte kleine Bereiche erklären, bzw. den Pfad genau beschreiben, in dem man gucken muss, das muss ich aber noch mal überlegen, Registry ist nicht einfach und wenn die Leute nicht den Plan haben, sollten sie lieber in einem eigens dafür aufgemacht Thread nachfragen, als in der Registry rumzuspielen.


Hier stellt sich wieder die Frage wo anfangen und wo aufhören mit den Erklären ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Die Vieren waren eigentlich nur ein einwurf aber ja man bekomt sie ganz gut weg sofern sie nicht regestry unabhänig sind und sie nicht auch auf einer anderen Partition liegen. Aber in falle eines Virus befalls sollte man sowiso jede Partition ausradieren. Und auch nicht zuvor alles noch fix auf einer externen Festplatte legen.



Bei sowas ist eine Linux Live CD eine gute Alternative, die kann die gesamten Festplatten durchleuchten, noch bevor man Sieben neu installiert.
Ich werde dann sicher mal eine Link zu einer Linux Live CD einbinden, Ubuntu oder so.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja jetzt könnte man sagen erwischt... dann sollte man vlt noch mit sagen nach getaner Arbeit wieder runter mit dem Programm und seiner bestandteile.



Das ist das Problem, wird auch alles gelöscht?
bleiben die veränderten Sachen nicht drin, Utility Programme schreiben sich tief ins System rein, ähnlich wie Virenscanner und die dann loswerden, ist nicht einfach.
Schneller gehts dann mit dem Neu installieren des OS. 
Windows Sieben ist in 15 Minuten installiert. 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Hier stellt sich wieder die Frage wo anfangen und wo aufhören mit den Erklären ?



Das ist das Problem, daher vielleicht erst gar nicht drauf eingehen, denn jeder User erwartet dann, dass man immer mehr erklärt und noch mehr Pfade anspricht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei sowas ist eine Linux Live CD eine gute Alternative, die kann die gesamten Festplatten durchleuchten, noch bevor man Sieben neu installiert.
> Ich werde dann sicher mal eine Link zu einer Linux Live CD einbinden, Ubuntu oder so.



Naja dann würde sich vlt eine Notfall CD mit diversen antivieren Programmen mehr anbieten. Ein Linux basierendes OS kann bei anderen Dingen weiter helfen meiner Meinung nach aber nicht (sofern man nicht weiß wo sich das getier eingenistet hat) bei vieren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, wird auch alles gelöscht?
> bleiben die veränderten Sachen nicht drin, Utility Programme schreiben sich tief ins System rein, ähnlich wie Virenscanner und die dann loswerden, ist nicht einfach.
> Schneller gehts dann mit dem Neu installieren des OS.
> Windows Sieben ist in 15 Minuten installiert.



Ja eine neu instalation das issen  
Ähm 
drehen wir und da nicht im Kreis 
Eine Deinstalation über Windows mag vlt nicht alles aufräumen aber bei der abwiegung von von nutzen usw halte ich es für durchaus angemeßen. Aber ich sehe schon das hatten wir ja schon auf einer anderen ebene.
Du hast die eine Auffassung ich die andere. Für beide gibt es für und wieder. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, daher vielleicht erst gar nicht drauf eingehen, denn jeder User erwartet dann, dass man immer mehr erklärt und noch mehr Pfade anspricht.



Aber man kann als user nicht erwarten das man die ganzen 30 mio QuellcodeZeilen von Win 7 erklärt bekommt. Und es reicht vlt wenn man sich auf den bereich beschränkt der sich mit der Software befasst. Ein ausweg könnten ex... ok ich hör schon auf


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Naja dann würde sich vlt eine Notfall CD mit diversen antivieren Programmen mehr anbieten. Ein Linux basierendes OS kann bei anderen Dingen weiter helfen meiner Meinung nach aber nicht (sofern man nicht weiß wo sich das getier eingenistet hat) bei vieren.



Natürlich, die gibts ja inzwischen zu Hauf. Ich war jetzt noch mehr daran interessiert Systemdaten auszutauschen.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja eine neu instalation das issen
> Ähm
> drehen wir und da nicht im Kreis
> Eine Deinstalation über Windows mag vlt nicht alles aufräumen aber bei der abwiegung von von nutzen usw halte ich es für durchaus angemeßen. Aber ich sehe schon das hatten wir ja schon auf einer anderen ebene.
> Du hast die eine Auffassung ich die andere. Für beide gibt es für und wieder.



Nun ja, Tuneup entfernt dann aber auch alle veränderten Einträge, wenn du es deinstallierst.
Liegt daran, dass es Shareware ist.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber man kann als user nicht erwarten das man die ganzen 30 mio QuellcodeZeilen von Win 7 erklärt bekommt. Und es reicht vlt wenn man sich auf den bereich beschränkt der sich mit der Software befasst. Ein ausweg könnten ex... ok ich hör schon auf



Es geht ja mehr darum, dass der User einen kurzen Einblick bekommt und man nicht auftischt, was alles darin steht und was was macht.

Was ich allerdings vergessen habe ist zu erwähnen, welche Version man nehmen soll, ob nun 32 oder 64bit, da muss ich noch mal genauer werden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich, die gibts ja inzwischen zu Hauf. Ich war jetzt noch mehr daran interessiert Systemdaten auszutauschen.


Sicher aber beide wären sicher interessant wenn man so eine Notfall CD auch vlt nur kurz erwähnen kann.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, Tuneup entfernt dann aber auch alle veränderten Einträge, wenn du es deinstallierst.
> Liegt daran, dass es Shareware ist.


Nein das ist nicht so. die veränderten Beiträge bleiben gleich. Zumindest in der letzten Version. Bei der jetzigen weiß ich es nicht aber ich denke mal es ist wie immer.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht ja mehr darum, dass der User einen kurzen Einblick bekommt und man nicht auftischt, was alles darin steht und was was macht.




Was ich allerdings vergessen habe ist zu erwähnen, welche Version man nehmen soll, ob nun 32 oder 64bit, da muss ich noch mal genauer werden.[/QUOTE]
 1. Teil ja

2. Teil Wozu ?
Wenn man heute ein System kauft hat man eh nur noch 64 Bit Cpus verbaut und auch mind 4 Gb. Demnach kann man das 32 Bit vergessen. Zumal angeblich Win 8 mit 64 und 128 Bit kommen soll.
Und jetzt komm nicht mit älteren oder gebrauchten Systemen. Dann hab ich diech erwischt. 

Tanteedite meint; Schreib aber irgendwo noch hin das man den Regestrierungs key nicht sofort eingeben sollte. Denn wenn es Probleme gibt und man gleich neu instalieren muss,kann es Probleme geben. Also lieber noch 3 Tage Warten und dann über Arbeitsplatz,eigenschaften den Key eintragen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2011)

Ganz gute How to. 
Allerdings liest sich das zeitweise etwas trocken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Februar 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Sicher aber beide wären sicher interessant wenn man so eine Notfall CD auch vlt nur kurz erwähnen kann.



Ich werde gucken, was ich machen kann.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Nein das ist nicht so. die veränderten Beiträge bleiben gleich. Zumindest in der letzten Version. Bei der jetzigen weiß ich es nicht aber ich denke mal es ist wie immer.



Also, wenn du die Trial Version nimmst, dann werden die Veränderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht, wenn du das Programm deinstallierst, bzw. die Frist abläuft.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn man heute ein System kauft hat man eh nur noch 64 Bit Cpus verbaut und auch mind 4 Gb. Demnach kann man das 32 Bit vergessen. Zumal angeblich Win 8 mit 64 und 128 Bit kommen soll.
> Und jetzt komm nicht mit älteren oder gebrauchten Systemen. Dann hab ich diech erwischt.
> 
> Tanteedite meint; Schreib aber irgendwo noch hin das man den Regestrierungs key nicht sofort eingeben sollte. Denn wenn es Probleme gibt und man gleich neu instalieren muss,kann es Probleme geben. Also lieber noch 3 Tage Warten und dann über Arbeitsplatz,eigenschaften den Key eintragen.



Jop, und was ist den mit den Netbooks oder den Laptops?
Netbooks haben gerade mal 1GB RAM, maximal 2GB. Willst du da 64bit raufklatschen?
64bit zieht 400MB RAM mehr als 32bit und gerade bei System, die nur 2GB RAM haben zählt jedes MB.

Da werde ich noch mal differenzieren und erläutern, dass 64bit erst bei Arbeitsspeicher von mindestens 4GB sinnvoll ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ganz gute How to.
> Allerdings liest sich das zeitweise etwas trocken.



Danke und jop, ich arbeite daran.
Geduld. 


Werde gleich mal ein paar Veränderungen einbasteln, mal schauen, wie es dann gefällt.
Feedback wäre wünschenswert.

Edit:
So Änderungen im ersten Post sind gemacht, der zweite kommt später dran.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Februar 2011)

Wirklich nettes How to, nur werden für mein Geschmack die SSD Besitzer etwas gemobbt von dir

Du gibst zwar den Hinweis das man auch mit einer SSD eine Partition erstellen kann für die Auslagerungsdatei nur kapier ich da den Sinn dafür nicht ganz.

Das aber die SSD Preise immer weiter in den Keller fallen wirst du nicht um her können als diese Thema bei dir etwas zu erweitern.

Sonst finde ich es auch sehr gelung, gut über die Spoiler Show kann man sich streiten aber so bleibts einigermaßen übersichtlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wirklich nettes How to, nur werden für mein Geschmack die SSD Besitzer etwas gemobbt von dir



In wie fern meinst du das?



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du gibst zwar den Hinweis das man auch mit einer SSD eine Partition erstellen kann für die Auslagerungsdatei nur kapier ich da den Sinn dafür nicht ganz.



Das war nur ein Beispiel. Klar kannst du mit einer SSD Partitionen erstellen, aber in der Regel braucht man das nicht, da eine SSD ja keine 1TB groß ist.
Daher kann der User eigentlich die gesamte SSD als eine Partition formatieren. Das mit der Auslagerungsdatei war halt nur eine Möglichkeit, wieso man auch eine SSD partitionieren könnte, aber man muss es ja nicht machen.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das aber die SSD Preise immer weiter in den Keller fallen wirst du nicht um her können als diese Thema bei dir etwas zu erweitern.



Finde ich nicht, zur SSD ist ja alles gesagt. Erst wenn die SSDs richtig groß werden und sich eine Partitionierung wirklich lohnt, kann man sie so behandeln wie normale HDDs.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sonst finde ich es auch sehr gelung, gut über die Spoiler Show kann man sich streiten aber so bleibts einigermaßen übersichtlich.



Weiß ich, lasse ich aber die Bilder so stehen, scrollt man sich einen Wolf und extra ein Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellen lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht, da die Installation ja in einem Durchgang gemacht wird und nicht heute das und nächste Woche das andere.
Daher fand ich es sinnig, die Bilder wegzuspoilern. Wenn man schauen will, wie das aussieht, kann man ja auf den passenden Spoiler klicken.
Das hab ich ja eingangs auch so geschrieben, dass zu jedem Hinweis ein Bild existiert.


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (13. Februar 2011)

Ich bin gerade eben bei der Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit Version (systembuilder) Installation dort hängen geblieben, nachdem er gebootet hat von der DVD, beime ersten blauen Bildschirm, dort steht nix, nur ein Hintergrund und es passiert auch weiter nix mehr.

Was ist das Problem nun ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Da steht gar nichts?
Dann scheinst du ein Hardwareproblem zu haben.
Hast du mal mit nur einem RAM Riegel zu installieren versucht?


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (14. Februar 2011)

Servus!

Es hat sich schon erledigt, habe überhaupt keine fehlerhafte Hardware.

Ich musste einfach nur mal länger warten, dann ging auch alles von alleine (dachte anfangs, eigntl. müsste ja sofort alles losgehen, aber es hat so zwischen 5 und 12 Minuten gedauert).

Das System funktioniert einwandfrei, Treiber sind vorhanden und funktionieren einwandfrei.

Jetzt mache ich mal an den Test der Software die ich installieren möchte.

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe soweit.

Gruß. HardstylePhoenix


----------



## Bladi (3. März 2011)

*AW: Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte*

Sehr nice gemacht das ganze informativ nicht zuviel drum herum das was man braucht


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. März 2011)

Schönes Ding das. Endlich was anschauliches, daß man weiterverlinken kann, wenn wieder einer die Partititionseinstellungen oder ähnliches nicht findet. 
MfG


----------



## xeno75 (20. März 2011)

Schönes How to. Ich finde es fehlt ein einleitender Satz zum warum. Warum soll man seine HDD in mehrere Partitionen zerteilen und was hat man davon, außer etwas mehr Übersicht? Wenn man für Anfänger schreibt, sollte so etwas nicht fehlen. Ansonsten


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. März 2011)

Ist super von dir gemacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

xeno75 schrieb:


> Schönes How to. Ich finde es fehlt ein einleitender Satz zum warum. Warum soll man seine HDD in mehrere Partitionen zerteilen und was hat man davon, außer etwas mehr Übersicht? Wenn man für Anfänger schreibt, sollte so etwas nicht fehlen. Ansonsten


 
Das hab ich aufgegriffen, wenns um das Partitionieren geht, sollte meiner Meinung nach reichen.
Da gehe ich ja auch drauf ein, dass man eine SSD eben nicht partitionieren muss, lohnt halt nicht bei der Größe, denn partitionieren ist ja erst mal Abhängig vom freien Speicherplatz der Festplatte.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ist super von dir gemacht


 
Danke dir.


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

Habe das Problem das die Installation immer an der selben Stelle bie "Installation wird abgeschlossen hängen bleibt!
Was soll ich machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

Das kann an der Festplatte oder am Laufwerk oder am Datenträger liegen, ist schwer das aus der Ferne zu beurteilen.
Versuch mal den Datenträger mit dem Laufwerk auszulesen, also kopieren (dafür das Laufwerk an einen anderen PC anschließen), wenn das geht, kannst du das als Fehlerquelle schon mal ausschließen.


----------



## Softy (14. April 2011)

Danke quanti für dieses prima How-to. Sollte es oben angepinnt werden?

[X] [JA]
[ ] [NEIN]
[ ] [VIELLEICHT] 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## RenTzio (25. April 2011)

Wirklich sehr schönes How To !

[X] [JA]
[ ] [NEIN]
[ ] [VIELLEICHT] 

Mal eine Frage wenn man Win 7 auf einem Pc mal aktiviert hat; kann man es nach formatieren der Festplatte noch verkaufen bzw. an einem anderen Pc benutzen...?

RenTzio


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Du kannst eine Windows Lizenz nur auf einem Rechner nutzen. Du kannst es natürlich so oft aktivieren, wie du willst, das ist deine Sache. Wenn du Sieben genutzt hast, und es jetzt verkaufst, dann kann der neue Besitzer ganz es normal aktivieren. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## RenTzio (27. April 2011)

ok Danke dir, da ich immoment 32 Bit habe und mit einem neuen PC (8GB Ram) die 64 Bit Version nicht schlecht wäre... 
Deswegen will ich meine ca. 1 1/2 Jahr alte 32 Bit Version verkaufen und mir auf dem Geld basierend die 64 Bit Version kaufen.
Win 8 wird denke ich mal zu lange dauern, aber trotzdem schade, da man zu Beginn von Win 7 nicht gedacht hat das sich 64 Bit so durchsetzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Macht ja nichts, für eine 32bit ist ja ein Markt vorhanden und verkaufen ist absolut kein Problem. Der neue Besitzer registriert sich normal bei Microsoft und fertig, du musst dich da um gar nichts kümmern.
Windows 8 kommt außerdem auch noch in einer 32bit Version, nicht nur in 64bit.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Mai 2011)

Bei mir hat es nichts gebracht! Hatte die Platte in 3 Teile aufgeteilt, Windows hat gesagt" Installation auf EFI-Systeme nur auf... möglich!was bei den Punkten stand hab ich vergessen! Formatieren hat auch nicht geholfen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2011)

Hast du denn auch die richtige Partition ausgewählt?
Die erste Partition, die Windows erzeugt, kannst du nicht nehmen, denn sie ist zu klein, du musst die zweite Partition wählen.
Ansonsten sag mal genau, was für einen Fehler du hast.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die genommen auf der Windows davor auch installiert war. Fehlermeldung war sinngemäß  Installation auf EFI-Systeme nur auf... möglich. Was das stand weiß ich selber nicht mehr, außer halt das die Platte im falschen Format sei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2011)

Klär das noch mal ab, noch mal ausprobieren, wen du die Platte mit NTFS formatiert hast, sollte es immer gehen. Deine Meldung sagt mir jedenfalls gar nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Mai 2011)

Hab mal ein bisschen gesucht und die Fehlermeldung gefunden:Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht installiert werden. Der ausgewählte Datenträger entählt MBR-Partitionstabelle. Auf EFI-Systemen kann Windows nur auf GPT-Datenträgern installiert werden!


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter! 

Windows7 kann nicht auf EFI-System installieren?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Mai 2011)

Hab es formatiert und trozdem kam die gleiche Fehlermeldung! Wollte die logischerweise behalten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte eigentlich diesen Tipp aus dem Link. 



> Um das Problem zu lösen:
> 1. Im Bios (Taste F2) unter dem Menüpunkt Boot->Legacy->Normal Boot Menu von normal auf advanced stellen.
> 2. Beim booten F12 drücken. Nun sind 2 Einträge für das Booten von DVD vorhanden: AHCP DVD Laufwerk
> 
> ...


----------



## turbosnake (7. Mai 2011)

Hab ich überlesen! Im Moment eh egal da ich nur 1 habe, dafür weiß ich es beim nächsten mal!


----------



## Papa (28. Mai 2011)

Ich muss sagen, das hast du gut hinbekommen, das dürfte auch einen Laien, jetzt weiter helfen.


----------



## Sedantag (6. Juni 2011)

Seit ich Windows 7 installiert habe, bekomme ich dauernd Blue Screens. Ich glaube ich gehe zurück zu Windows Vista


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

Hast du mal geschaut, welche Nachricht kommt, da steht ein Blue Screen Code, gib den mal an oder poste einen Screen/Foto.


----------



## Sieben (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Hab mal eine Frage: Wenn ich Windows 7 neu aufsetzen möchte, muss ich Win7 erst online deaktivieren oder ist das egal?

Nicht, dass es bei der darauffolgenden Aktivierung eine Meldung kommt "Ihre Windows-Lizenz wird bereits benutzt" und man sich mit dem Microsoft Kundenservice herumärgern muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

Nein, wenn du neu installierst, aktivierst du mit deinem Key deine Sieben Version normal, wie sonst auch, der Microsoft Server erkennt, dass diese Version schon aktiviert ist und ändert das automatisch. Das geht bis zu 5 Mal, wenn ich nicht irre, dann musst du anrufen und sagen, dass du der Besitzer der Lizenz bist, dann bekommst du wieder 5 neue Aktivierungen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch zu Anpinnung!!!! Ich habe gehört dort oben angepinnt zu sein bedeutet Croupies!


----------



## Sieben (9. Juni 2011)

@quantenslipstream

Danke für die Antwort. Win7 läuft  zwar fehlerfrei, aber eine künftige Festplatte als Systemlaufwerk wird das wohl unumgänglich machen. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. Juni 2011)

@Sieben
Wenn Du nur auf eine neue Platte umziehen willst, gibt es dafür Programme zum Klonen von Partitionen oder ganzen HDDs. Muß man nicht unbedingt neuinstallieren.
MfG


----------



## Sieben (9. Juni 2011)

Naja, aber so klone ich auch die ganzen Datenleichen auf die neue Platte. Außerdem: solange es mein eigener Rechner ist, macht mir das Neuaufsetzen auch spaß (sofern es nicht mehrmals die Woche ist  ). Win7 ist jetzt schon seit Release unverändert drauf.

Aber danke für den Hinweis!

Edit: Sinnfehler im Satz korrigiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

Sieben schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> Danke für die Antwort. Win7 läuft  zwar fehlerfrei, aber eine künftige Festplatte als Systemlaufwerk wird das wohl unumgänglich machen. Wieder was gelernt


 
Wenn du neu installierst, musst du eh neu aktivieren, das ist aber wie gesagt, kein Thema.
Hast du ein laufendes System, kann das sein, dass du dann neu aktivieren musst, wenn du etwas an der Hardware veränderst, wie eben ein neues Mainboard einbaust oder die CPU wechselst. 

Neu installieren ist bei Mainboardwechsel einfach besser und sicherer. So lange dauert das Installieren und Einrichten ja nicht und du hast dann wieder ein sauberes und vor allem aktuelles System ohne Treiberleichen und veralteten Programmen drauf.
(Gerade wenn man mal neu installiert, kann man sich die aktuellen Versionen der Programme besorgen, die man so drauf hat)


----------



## roheed (11. Juni 2011)

@quanti

ja schöner thread zu windows 7 . Haste fein gemacht  
ps. Glückwunsch zum angepint worden sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Danke, hat mich auch überrascht, aber schön zu sehen.


----------



## watercooled (11. Juni 2011)

Ui hab das noch gar nicht gesehen 

Gut gemacht, hilft Anfängern sicher weiter!


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

Ist ja ganz gut geworden.
Für die die keinen Plan haben sicher hilfreich.


----------



## mae1cum77 (14. Juni 2011)

War ein cleverer Plan, mit dem anpinnen. So wird der Thread leichter gefunden....


----------



## frankie36 (5. Juli 2011)

Sehr gut erklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hätt ich damals gut gebrauchen können und hätt wahrscheinlich meine nerven geschont
wiegestern schon gesagt das mit der F8-Taste is irgendwie an mir völlig vorbeigegangen
und ich Depp hab jedesmal wieder eingestellt,wieder was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Gerne geschehen, freut mich, wenn man dadurch helfen kann.


----------



## Lynx laser (23. Juli 2011)

danke hat meinem kupel geholfen  soll das für oihn ausrichten da er zu faul is sich nen acc zu machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Das freut mich, aber wieso will er keinen Account?
So mies ist das Forum nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## MercedesGP44 (14. September 2011)

Ich hab eine Frage wenn mann Windows installiert hat und den Grafikkarten Treiber auch was ist dann mit den anderen Treiber wie Mainbourd woher bekomme ich die? Oder installieren die sich automatisch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

Windows installiert Standard WDM Treiber, damit das System funktioniert.
Sobald du die Installation abgeschlossen hast, solltest du daher in den Geräte Manager schauen und klären, welche Hardware nicht erkannt werden konnte, z.B. kann Windows Sieben kein USB 3, daher musst du für den USB 3 Controller einen extra Treiber installieren. Für den Lan Controller ebenso.
Auch die Treiber für den Chipsatz sollte man vom Hersteller benutzen, Windows hat halt Standardtreiber dafür, aber eben keine speziellen, die darauf abgestimmt sind, diese Treiber bekommst du beim Hersteller (Mit Hersteller ist dann der Mainboard Hersteller gemeint, also Asrock, Asus und Co.).
Den Grafikkartentreiber solltest du vom jeweiligen Hersteller runterladen, also entweder AMD oder Nvidia.

Sinnvoll ist es auch immer die aktuellsten Treiber direkt von der Homepage des Herstellers zu benutzen anstatt eine beiliegende CD zu durchforsten.


----------



## MercedesGP44 (14. September 2011)

Aber ich kann kein English und die Treiber installtion ist doch auf English oder? Kommen die Treiber von ASrock wtc. mit CD oder von Internetseiten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

Nö, wieso?
die lädst du dir von der Asrock Homepage runter, du gibts dort dein Mainboard ein und dann kommst du auf eine Downloadseite, die ist komplett in Deutsch und du holst dir dann die deutschen Treiber runter.

Es kann sein, dass die Installationsroutine dann in Englisch ist, aber das ist egal, du klickst einfach solange auf "Weiter" bis er dann fertig ist.

Also, keine Sorge, schief gehen kann nichts und falls du doch Probleme haben solltest oder nicht klar kommst, fragst du mich einfach, ich kann dir das System dann per Team Viewer einrichten.


----------



## MercedesGP44 (14. September 2011)

Das heist wenn mein Pc diese Woche warscheinlich kommt könntest du mir die ganzen Treiber die ich brauch installieren? Das wäre nett.


----------



## burinno (14. September 2011)

Vorweg, auch wenn ich es nicht brauche, klasse tut! Für einige sicher sehr hilfreich!

Ich hätte einpaar generelle Fragen, hoffe kann die hier eben stellen.
Welche Treiber muss ich nachdem ich Windows aufgesetzt habe eigentlich noch installieren? Welche findet Windows meist selbst?

Danke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

MercedesGP44 schrieb:


> Das heist wenn mein Pc diese Woche warscheinlich kommt könntest du mir die ganzen Treiber die ich brauch installieren? Das wäre nett.



Klar, kein Thema, ich lade dir dann die Treiber von der Homepage des Herstellers runter, erkläre dir Schritt für Schritt, was ich dann mache, damit du das nachvollziehen kannst und vor allem damit du das später, wenn du mal Sieben neu installieren willst, das alles selbst machen kannst und gemeinsam richten wir dann dein System ein, damit alles reibungslos funktioniert und du später keinen Thread aufmachen musst, weil was nicht geht.
Und falls du während der ganzen Sache Fragen hast, kannst du sie jederzeit stellen und hast natürlich immer die Kontrolle über dein System, auch wenn ich gerade mit dem Mauszeiger auf deinem Schirm rumfahre ().



burinno schrieb:


> Vorweg, auch wenn ich es nicht brauche, klasse tut! Für einige sicher sehr hilfreich!



Wie gesagt, ist kein Thema, Windows einrichten dauert eine Stunde oder so, vielleicht 2, je nach Downloadzeit der Treiber und was für ein Brett vorhanden ist.



burinno schrieb:


> Ich hätte einpaar generelle Fragen, hoffe kann die hier eben stellen.
> Welche Treiber muss ich nachdem ich Windows aufgesetzt habe eigentlich noch installieren? Welche findet Windows meist selbst?
> 
> Danke.



Nun ja, das habe ich grundlegend schon eben beantwortet.
Aber ich mache das gerne noch mal, kein Thema. 

Windows installiert WDM Treiber, für die Grafikkarte, Soundchip, usw. damit das System eben läuft.
Die Treiber sind natürlich nur mit grundlegenden Funktionen ausgestattet, erst die Treiber der Herstellers ermöglichen den vollen Zugriff auf alle Funktionen.
Die Treiber bekommst du beim Hersteller der jeweiligen Hardware auf deren Homepage.
Also Grafikkartentreiber je nach Modell bei AMD oder Nvidia.
Treiber für das Mainboard beim Mainboardhersteller. Also z.B. bei Asus oder Gigabyte. Du brauchst nicht bei Intel zu suchen, wenn du den Chipsatztreiber vom P67 haben willst.


----------



## burinno (14. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, das habe ich grundlegend schon eben beantwortet.
> Aber ich mache das gerne noch mal, kein Thema.
> 
> Windows installiert WDM Treiber, für die Grafikkarte, Soundchip, usw. damit das System eben läuft.
> ...


 Nicht gesehen, danke.
Ah ok, werde dann schauen das ich alles zusammenbekomme, sonst melde ich mich hier nochmal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

Ja, kein Thema, wenn du Probleme haben solltest, einfach hier reinschreiben oder mir eine Nachricht schicken.


----------



## MercedesGP44 (14. September 2011)

Kann man eigentlich wenn man Windows installiert hat im Geräte Manger alle Treiber installieren also für Prozzesor oder so? Oder sind das wieder nur die von Windows?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

Treiber für den Prozessor musst du nicht installieren.


----------



## MercedesGP44 (14. September 2011)

Eine Frage bei Atelco steht das sie das Betriebsystem nebst treiber gegen ein aufpreis von 35 Euro installieren. Meinen die damit das die Hersteller treiber Grafikarte Nividia etc. oder nur die von Windows?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

die werden die CD benutzen, die beim Mainboard dabei ist, wenn du es kauft, also in der Regel veraltete Treiber, das Geld kannst du dir eben sparen und das selbst machen, weil es eben nicht schwer ist und du hast dann gleich die aktuellsten Treiber, wenn du direkt vom Hersteller runterlädst (was die von Atelco eben nicht machen).
Gerade bei aktueller Hardware ist es schon sinnvoll die neuesten Treiber zu benutzen.
Eventuell auch ein Bios Update machen (was die bei Atelco auch nicht machen).


----------



## burinno (18. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand helfen aktuelle treiber für mein P8H67 und meine Sapphire HD 6870 zu finden? Will mich vergewissern das es die richtigen sind. 

Sonst brauche ich für nichts welche oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

Treiber für das P8H67 bekommst du bei Asus, einfach über die Downloadseite bei Asus.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8H67-M EVO
(schau hin, ob es auch das M-Evo ist, was du hast, sonst musst du eine neue Auswahl treffen)

Grafikkarten Treiber bekommst du bei AMD direkt.
Grafiktreiber und Software


----------



## Miku (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo quantenslipstream,

Erstmal ein Kompliment an dich , das ist sehr nett und nobel von dir, den ahnungslosen hier zu helfen.  ( ich bin einer von ihnen )

Hab mir einen neuen PC selber zusammen gestellt und mein Schwager der hat mir dabei geholfen( der hat da etwas Ahnung von)
So meine Fragen:

1. bevor mein PC Windows 7 startet muss ich immer F1 drucken , weil CPU Fan Error angezeigt wird, es läuft zwar alles super. Hab aber trotzdem kleine Bedenken, vllt hast du da ein Tipp für mich.

2. Ich und mein Schwager haben bei der Installation von Windows 7 vergessen die ein Festplatte aufzuteilen( wollte 3 Partionen machen) , meine Frage kann man das auch später noch machen? Oder ist es egal ob man nur eine Partition oder mehrere Partitionen hat? 

MFG


----------



## red089 (8. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab eine Frage.
Ist es notwendig 2 Partensionen zu erstellen? Eine C: wo Windows installiert wird (wenn ja wie groß 100gb?) und eine andere wo der rest draufkommt oder ist es egal wenn man nur eine Festplatte hat?
Ich würde es gerne so machen. EIne für Windows allgemein (Wie groß?) und eine andere für Daten etc...

Noch eine Frage wenn ich mein PC neu aufsetze hau ich ja die cd ein, start den rechner und lass von der CD booten, dann klicke ich bei den Partensionen auf löschen oder? Sind dann auch alle Daten weg wenn ich die Gelöscht habe? Weil es einfach sehr schnell geht kein % Balken kommt der mir anzeigt das es gelöscht wird, oder muss man da was extra Formatieren oder ist Partension löschen im Prinzip wie Formatieren?

Und noch ne Frage, kann mir jemand ein Amazon Link von WIndows 7 in 64bit geben? Ich weiß nicht welche Version ich da nehmen soll, da gibts ja OEM oder irgendwas anders was sich preislich schonmal um die 50 € oder so Unterscheidet.

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

Miku schrieb:


> 1. bevor mein PC Windows 7 startet muss ich immer F1 drucken , weil CPU Fan Error angezeigt wird, es läuft zwar alles super. Hab aber trotzdem kleine Bedenken, vllt hast du da ein Tipp für mich.
> 
> 2. Ich und mein Schwager haben bei der Installation von Windows 7 vergessen die ein Festplatte aufzuteilen( wollte 3 Partionen machen) , meine Frage kann man das auch später noch machen? Oder ist es egal ob man nur eine Partition oder mehrere Partitionen hat?
> 
> MFG



1. Hast du den CPU Fan richtig angeschlossen, also in den dafür vorgesehenen Anschluss am Mainboard?
2. Das kannst du auch noch später machen, einfach unter der Systemsteuerung in die Verwaltung gehen und dann Computerverwaltung, dort dann auch Datenträger klicken, jetzt kannst du deine Festplatte mit rechts anklicken und hast so ein Auswahlmenü mit den Punkten, die möglich sind, da sollte was mit partitonieren sein.



red089 schrieb:


> Ist es notwendig 2 Partensionen zu erstellen? Eine C: wo Windows installiert wird (wenn ja wie groß 100gb?) und eine andere wo der rest draufkommt oder ist es egal wenn man nur eine Festplatte hat?
> Ich würde es gerne so machen. EIne für Windows allgemein (Wie groß?) und eine andere für Daten etc...



Du kannst zwei machen. Mein Tipp sind halt drei, aber zwei sind auch OK, eine würde ich halt nicht machen, wenn das OS man nicht mehr startet und du sonst nicht an die Daten rankommst, ohne Windows neu zu installieren, sind die halt dann weg, das wäre schon ärgerlich, daher wenigstens zwei Partitionen anlegen.

Ob du jetzt 100GB für die Windows Partition machst oder nur 80 oder doch 120 ist dir überlassen.
Windows Sieben in der 64bit Version braucht rund 25-30GB, wenns installiert ist.



red089 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage wenn ich mein PC neu aufsetze hau ich ja die cd ein, start den rechner und lass von der CD booten, dann klicke ich bei den Partensionen auf löschen oder? Sind dann auch alle Daten weg wenn ich die Gelöscht habe? Weil es einfach sehr schnell geht kein % Balken kommt der mir anzeigt das es gelöscht wird, oder muss man da was extra Formatieren oder ist Partension löschen im Prinzip wie Formatieren?



Die Daten sind noch da, nur das Dateisystem wird gelöscht, man kann die Dateien wieder herstellen, ist aber sehr aufwändig.
Formatiert wird in dem Sinne auch nicht, sondern nur ein neues Dateisystem angelegt, daher geht das auch alles so schnell. Echtes Formatieren einer 1TB Platte würde mehrere Stunden dauern.



red089 schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage, kann mir jemand ein Amazon Link von WIndows 7 in 64bit geben? Ich weiß nicht welche Version ich da nehmen soll, da gibts ja OEM oder irgendwas anders was sich preislich schonmal um die 50 € oder so Unterscheidet.



Du kannst die System Builder Version kaufen, also die SB OEM Version von Home Premium.
http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Premiu...D9W0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321142892&sr=8-1


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*Für alle User, die eine Frage haben und am nächsten Tag noch keine Antwort bekommen haben:*

Einfach eine PN an mich schreiben, es kommt schon mal vor, dass ich nicht täglich in den Thread schaue und dann geht eure Anfrage irgendwie unter, also nicht scheuen und eine persönliche Nachricht schicken oder ein Hinweis auf meiner Pinnwand, dass ich mal hier in den Thread schauen soll.


----------



## XeonB (9. Dezember 2011)

Meine Frage:
Welche Reihenfolge bei der Installation:
Rechner hab ich noch nicht am Internet/LAN 
1. Win 7
2. Chipsatztreiber
3. Patches/Service Pack Win 7
4. Aktuelle graka Treiber (Win 7 Treiber aus Datenbank löschen?)
5. Antivirenprogramm
6. An Internet anstöpseln

So ok oder würdest du ihr etwas anders machen?
Ach ja ahci sinnvoll?
Danke


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe Windows heute auf der SSD neu installiert und dabei eine Partition um 2 gb zu klein gewählt. Jetzt habe ich eine andere verkleinert und die zu kleine wieder gelöscht um eine neue größere zu erstellen. Jetzt habe ich aber 2 unbenutzte Speicherbereiche die ich nicht zusammenfügen kann. Gibt es hierfür eine Lösung oder muss ich alles nochmal löschen und neu installieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt nur eine Lösung, wenn du ein externes Programm benutzt, wie Partitions Magic.
Frag mich aber nicht, ob das auch mit SSDs klar kommt.
Einfacher ist es, wenn du noch mal ganz neu formatierst und dann die Partitionen so einstellst, wie du sie haben willst.
Allerdings würde ich die SSD nicht partitionieren, das lohnt bei der Größe einfach nicht. Du hast ja gerade mal eine 120GB SSD, lass sie als eine Partition und gut (die 100MB schnitzt sich Sieben aber immer ab, so gesehen hast du dann zwei Partitionen, aber die erste braucht dich nicht zu kümmern).


----------



## boehmer_dce (18. Dezember 2011)

Super Tutorial!

Ist sehr hilfreich für mich, weil ich demnächst Windows 7 auf meinem Rechner installieren will. 

Dazu hab ich allerdings noch eine Frage:

Wird bei der Installation die ganze Festplatte formatiert, oder nur die betreffende Partition?
Sprich: meine HDD hat 3 Partitionen, 1x Daten, 1x Spiele und 1x wäre für Windows 7. Klappt das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

Es wird immer nur die Partition formatiert, die du anklickst und formaiterst, sonst passiert nichts.
Du kannst auch eine Platte Partitionieren und nichts formatieren, dann ist auch bei keiner Partition ein Dateisystem festgelegt.

Bei deiner Platte speziell jetzt kannst du die Windows Partition neu formatieren (wie im Bild gezeigt, einfach anklicken und dann unter Erweitert formatieren anklicken), du löscht ja keine Partition.
Die anderen Partitionen sind nicht davon betroffen, die bleiben so, wie sie sind, du kannst, sobald du Windows neu installiert hast, sofort wieder darauf zugreifen.

Aber:
*Die anderen Partitionen nicht löschen*.
Du brauchst auch die Windows Partitionen nicht löschen, es reicht, wenn du sie neu formatierst.


----------



## boehmer_dce (18. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort! 

Das werde ich dann mal so machen. Zur Sicherheit werde ich aber trotzdem ein Backup von den beiden anderen Partitionen machen, kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

Sofern du dich nur mit der Partition beschäftigst, um die es letztendlich geht, nämlich die Windows Partition, kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen.
Die anderen einfach nicht beachten und immer gucken, welche gerade markiert ist, bevor du was ausführen willst.


----------



## boehmer_dce (19. Dezember 2011)

Ok, ich werde es diese Woche mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2011)

Poste einfach noch mal rein, wenn noch was offen oder unklar ist.


----------



## boehmer_dce (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi, hat alles super funktioniert! 

Danke!!!

Sehr gutes Tutorial...


----------



## boehmer_dce (23. Dezember 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich doch noch was. Ich hatte jetzt schon ein paar mal einen Blue Screen. Unregelmäßig, nicht nachvollziehbar und mit den Fehlercodes:

0x00007E  und
0x00004E

Bei meinem 32bit XP hatte ich keine Probleme, jetzt bei 64Bit Win 7 schon..

Hast du eine Idee?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

Der Fehler scheint auf Basis eines Lesefehlers zu erscheinen.
Hast du die Festplatte neu formatiert, als du Sieben installiert hast?
Teste sonst auch mal mit nur einem RAM Riegel.


----------



## boehmer_dce (24. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ja, Partition hab ich vorher formatiert. 

Mir ist aber noch was eingefallen. Mein Speicher hat ein EPP-Profil mit 500MHz. Allerdings braucht er dafür 2,1V. Das hab ich dann im BIOS nochmals eingestellt. Und siehe da, seitdem keine Bluescreens mehr. Ich hoffe mal das Beste! 

Vielen Dank nochmal an Dich! 

Ach ja: Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2011)

Man man, 2,1 Volt sind aber eine Menge. Ist das DDR2 RAM?
Eigentlich zuviel, 1,8 bis 1,9 ist OK, 2,0 ebenso noch vertretbar.
Eventuell mal den Speicher wechseln, wenns machbar ist oder mal welchen ausleihen, obs nicht doch am Mainboard liegt.


----------



## boehmer_dce (25. Dezember 2011)

Meinst du, dass es zu viel Volt sind? Wie gesagt im EPP (ausgelesen mit CPU-Z) ist es so eingetragen. Ja, es ist DDR2 Speicher. Und vor meinem Wechsel auf Windows 7 hatte ich auch keine Probs.


----------



## XeonB (25. Dezember 2011)

Was steht den auf dem Aufkleber des rams? Da müsste doch alles stehen - jedenfalls bei mir so.


----------



## boehmer_dce (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mal 2 Screens gemacht. Einmal mit dem EPP-Profil und einmal mit meinen Einstellungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2011)

Du hast sie auch auf 1000MHz laufen.
Stell die mal auf 800MHz ein, dann sollten auch 1,8 Volt langen.
Einen Unterschied zwischen 800 und 1000 merkst du eh nicht.


----------



## boehmer_dce (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die laufen bei mir auch mit 1000 MHz. Meinst du, die werden mit der Zeit geschrottet? Naja, ich stell sie mal auf 800MHz. Ich hab gedacht, so einen gewissen Performance-Unterschied macht das schon aus..


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2011)

Nö, ob 1000 oder 800 merkst du nur beim Benchmark, sonst nicht.
Die erreichen die 1000MHz halt erst bei 2,1 Volt, was zuviel ist, lass sie lieber bei 800MHz laufen, dann mit weniger Spannung, ist gesünder für das System und du hast deswegen auch keine Instabilität.


----------



## XiaDao (20. Januar 2012)

Ich habe eine frage... und zzwar hab ich bei mir auf der platte die 100mb "system reserviert" Partition gelöscht ... seitdem bootet mein pc nimmer  vom cd Laufwerk wird auch nix mehr gebootet ... was kann ich machen?

danke im vorraus!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

Besorg dir ein neues Laufwerk.


----------



## XiaDao (21. Januar 2012)

hat sich schon erledigt im anderen thread


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

XiaDao schrieb:


> hat sich schon erledigt im anderen thread


 
Ich weiß...


----------



## dididerdon (6. Februar 2012)

wft?! warum sind denn quanten und softy gesperrt???


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2012)

dididerdon schrieb:


> wft?! warum sind denn quanten und softy gesperrt???


 
Damit andere beim Counter aufholen können. 


Da die Installation bei Windows 8 genauso abläuft wie bei Windows 7 kann ich mir ein Upgrade eigentlich sparen.
Mal schauen ob ich das noch mal erweitere aber das werde ich erst in Angriff nehmen, wenn es eine finale Testversion gibt. Vielleicht also im Sommer.


----------



## trayo (12. April 2012)

Eventuell wäre interessant zu zeigen das man dann auch die Eigenen Dateien auf die andere Partition auslagert oder? Sonst sind ja auch Musik und Bilder bei Neuinstallation weg?!


----------



## banthen (5. Mai 2012)

ok brauch hilfe.

Versuch seit gestern n windows aufn rechner zu bringen. geht um meinen alten den mein bruder übernommen hat, allerdings mit seiner uralt IDE platte. zusätzlich muss ichn noch von usb installieren da sein laufwerk nicht mehr aufgeht ...

winxp von usb war eher fail, probleme an allen ecken und enden. also beschlossen mein win7 install stick herzunehmen. 

erste mal wollter nach dem anfänglichen daten laden nicht mehr weiter. beim zweiten mal gings nach hdd formatierung nicht weiter. 
jetzt komm ich wunderbar bis zur eigentlichen installation allerdings kopiert er einfach keine daten. die fortscritts anzeige bleibt auch nach 30 minuten bei 0%, keine fehlermeldung, kein nichts. geht einfach nicht weiter.

tl,dr: 
Win7 install von usb stick
alte ide platte
kein fortschritt beim kopieren der dateien -> bleibt auch nach längerer zeit bei 0%


es ist durchaus möglich das die platte nicht grade frisch ist, allerdings sollte es dann nich fehler oder sonstwas geben statt einfach ... nichts?


----------



## Festplatte (15. Mai 2012)

Ich bin sehr pingelig und möchte, dass die Partitionen eine exakte Größenzahl hab.   Ich will 80 GB für Windows haben, aber wenn ich dann 80*1024 mache, ist die Partition nur 79,9 GB groß? Was ist die richtige Größenzahl für exakt 80 GB? 

EDIT: Schon gut, das Problem ist gelöst!  Man muss für z.b. 80 GB eine Partitionsgröße von 81.920 machen um 80 GB zu haben, aber Windows zieht 100 MB ab, sodass man nur 79,9 hat, also muss man noch zusätzlich 100 MB draufmachen!


----------



## Nekii (13. Dezember 2012)

Hey ich wollte die Festplatte austauschen und werd dann Windows 7 Home Premium neu installieren müssen ,muss ich dann "Upgrade" oder "Benutzerdefiniert" klicken bitte um eine Antwort( Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit war drauf )


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Du musst Benutzerdefiniert machen da du ja neu installierst.


----------



## coroc (27. Dezember 2012)

Kleine Frage:

Wie kann ich 500Gb, die nicht Partitioniert sind zu einer Partition machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Kleine Frage:
> 
> Wie kann ich 500Gb, die nicht Partitioniert sind zu einer Partition machen?


 
Hat die Platte gar kein Dateisystem?
Einfach die gesamte Festplatte als eine Partition formatieren.


----------



## coroc (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin 

Danke, ich werde morgen (wenn ich denn wieder hochkomme) mal sehen, was sich machen lässt


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. Juni 2013)

Mal ne Frage: Ich hab SSD+HDD
SSD:128GB
HDD:1 TB
Ich würde das so machen: 
Da Windows ja ca. 20 GB braucht würde ich die erste Partition 30 GB groß machen, da da nur Chrome,Avira, Afterburner reinkommen.
Die Zweite dann 20 Gb für Treiber und Rest einfach für Spiele etc.

Passt das so oder kann ich Avira,Afterburner, Chrome einfach auf den nicht zugewiesenen Speicherplatz der SSD installieren damit ich die nach ner Neuinstallation ganz normal hab und die Windows Partition nur 25 GB groß machen?


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juni 2013)

Späte Antwort:
Ich würde schon 30GB nehmen. Mit Updates (auch Treiberupdates z.B. für die GraKa) schwillt die anfangs schlanke Installation schnell an.
Ich schaffe es, meine Win7-Partition auf ca. 20 GB Belegung (Größe 30 GB) zu halten - dafür muss ich ab und zu aber aufräumen.
Ein Minimum an Luft ist besser.


----------



## Deccoon (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,
mich verwirrt diese Geschichte mit der Partitionierung etwas und ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir kurz helfen.
Ich erwarte demnächst einen neuen PC ohne OS, Zusammenstellung + Zusammenbau von hardwareversand.
Dabei ist eine 2TB HDD, wie empfehlt ihr mir die Partitionierung vor der Win7 Installation?

Ich verstehe noch nicht recht, wofür die einzelnen Partitionen gut sind.
Wenn ich jetzt auf einer Partition Windows installiere und die anderen dann belasse und formatiere, wie werden die dann genutzt?
Insbesondere: Wenn ich Programme installiere oder Daten in Bibliotheken ablege, sind die dann auf der Partition von Windows oder auf einer der anderen? Wenn letztes: Wie ist das denn geregelt, wenn ich mehrere andere Partitionen habe (wie im ersten Post empfohlene zwei), wo werden da Daten abgelegt?
Auch begreife ich nicht, warum ich mir neben der Win Partition noch zwei andere anlegen sollte, falls das OS defekt ist. Wenn ich eh die Partition von Windows formatieren soll und dort Windows neu aufspielen kann, warum brauche ich dann noch diese dritte?
Ich bin echt verwirrt und würde mir wünschen, wenn ihr mir eine Empfehlung für die Partitionierung einer 2TB HDD geben könntet. Auch, weil im Anfangspost gesagt wird, dass 100GB für Win7 reichen, hier aber immer nur um die 30GB besprochen werden.


----------



## inzpekta (3. Juli 2013)

Partitionen einer Festplatte werden wie separate Festplatten behandelt.
D.H. du hast im Explorer verschiedene Laufwerke angezeigt, obwohl du nur eine HDD eingebaut hast.
Wie viele das sind hängt von der Anzhl der Patitionen ab, die du erstellt hast.

Beim Installieren von Programmen kommt irgendwann der Punkt an dem du gefragt wirst, wohin das
installiert werden soll. Das kannst du dir auch aussuchen.

Ob du Partitionen benötigst, muss du für dich selbst entscheiden.
Die Meisten werden das wohl so machen, das das OS auf der C-Partition läuft, wo es auch hingehört, und alle anderen
Programme und Spiele auf einer anderen. Das erspart einem im Havariefall eine zeitaufwendige Datensicherung.


----------



## Deccoon (3. Juli 2013)

Okay, danke für die Antwort. 
Ich war vor allem verwirrt, weil ich in anderen Artikeln so wortgetreu laß, dass man nicht eine Partition nutzen und das OS dort installieren soll, weil "Windows dann auch diesen ganzen Speicher für sich nutzt", aber das ist eher so Schwachsinn was?
Für mich wäre es schon ausreichend gesichert, wenn ich dann eine kleine Partition für Musik und sonstige Daten hätte, Programme usw wie ich gewohnt bin auf C.. ist doch auch ok, oder? Wenn man den Wiederherstellungsaufwand nich mit nimmt.


----------



## inzpekta (3. Juli 2013)

Windows nimmt nur das was es braucht. Alles andere ist frei zur Nutzung durch anderes.
Das wäre ja noch schöner wenn Windows den Rest blockieren würde. 

Ich für meinen Teil hadhabe das so:
Auf der C-Partition sind nur das OS und kleinere Programme für das Tagesgeschäft (Office, Adobe, Browser usw.).
Games, Ablage und Archive liegen woanders. Games, weil die viel Platz brauchen und das andere
will ich bei einer Havarie erstens nicht verlieren, und/oder zweitens nicht verschieben müssen.

Ich empfehle für das OS und andere Progrämmchen ungefähr 120 GB.
Der Rest als Daengrab für Musik, Games und andere Dateileichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2013)

Deccoon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> mich verwirrt diese Geschichte mit der Partitionierung etwas und ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir kurz helfen.
> Ich erwarte demnächst einen neuen PC ohne OS, Zusammenstellung + Zusammenbau von hardwareversand.
> Dabei ist eine 2TB HDD, wie empfehlt ihr mir die Partitionierung vor der Win7 Installation?
> ...



Du kannst die 2TB Platte in zwei oder drei Partitionen aufteilen.
100GB reichen für Windows und angrenzende Programme aus. Mehr lohnt nicht.
Den Rest kannst du dann in die zweite Partition packen oder drei machen.
Wenn du z.B. Windows mal neu installieren musst brauchst du nicht die ganze Festplatte platt machen und erst Dateien sichern, du kannst die Partition für Windows einfach neu formatieren und dann Windows erneut installieren, ohne dass die beiden anderen Partitionen davon betroffen sind. Die Daten darauf sind also unabhängig von der Windows Partition.



Deccoon schrieb:


> Für mich wäre es schon ausreichend gesichert, wenn ich dann eine kleine Partition für Musik und sonstige Daten hätte, Programme usw wie ich gewohnt bin auf C.. ist doch auch ok, oder? Wenn man den Wiederherstellungsaufwand nich mit nimmt.



Kannst du machen aber Windows selbst braucht halt nicht so viel Platz, von daher ist es kein Problem wenn du zur Windows Partition dann noch andere erstellst. Z.B. eine wo du Games installierst und eine wo deine privaten Daten drauf sind.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (10. August 2013)

@quantenslipstream

Ich hab dein gutes How-To mal komplett durchgelesen. Es war jetzt nix wirklich neues für mich dabei (abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht weiß was bei SSD's alles Sinn macht), aber mich würden mal ein paar spezifische Dinge interessieren 

"Angenommen" ich hab eine 120GB SSD und eine 1TB HDD,

ich hätte es jetzt so gemacht, dass ich die SSD komplett als eine Partition benutze auf die ich dann Win7, Spiele und Programme packe, bei denen mir wichtig ist, dass sie schnell starten und schnell laufen. Wenn ich deinen Guide allerdings richtig verstanden habe wäre es sinnvoller das aufzuteilen. Also einen Teil der SSD nur für Windows und genügend Platz für die Installationsdateien die in Windows gespeichert werden (Datenträger 0, Partition 1, "C") und beim installieren selbst dann aber auf Datenträger 0, Partition zwei "D". So weit richtig?

Das Problem was ich dabei sehe, wäre, dass wenn die Windows Partition neu aufgespielt werden muss ein Chaos bei den ursprünglich auf Partiton zwei installierten Programmen und Spielen entstehen würde. Die entsprechenden Einträge in der Registry wären dann ja weg, die Savegames (auch Mod's und Sonstiges) wären aber immerhin gerettet.

Wenn man eine Auslagerungsdatei/partition anlegen möchte, wie groß sollte die in etwa sein und ist es sinnvoll, oder Platzverschwendung die auf die SSD zu packen? Im Zweifel würde ich mich dafür entscheiden sie auf der HDD anzulegen auch wenn diese sicherlich nicht all zu viel Speicher belegen wird.

Die 1TB Platte selbst würde ich dann aufteilen in eine Partition auf der die weniger wichtigen Programme und seltener gespielten Spiele ihren Platz finden, eine Partiton für die Bildarchivierung und eine für Filme/Videos.

So weit alles sinnvoll? Und die Frage zur Auslagerungsdatei/Partition und dem Chaos beim neu Aufspielen würde mich natürlich noch interessieren.

Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> "Angenommen" ich hab eine 120GB SSD und eine 1TB HDD,
> 
> ich hätte es jetzt so gemacht, dass ich die SSD komplett als eine Partition benutze auf die ich dann Win7, Spiele und Programme packe, bei denen mir wichtig ist, dass sie schnell starten und schnell laufen. Wenn ich deinen Guide allerdings richtig verstanden habe wäre es sinnvoller das aufzuteilen. Also einen Teil der SSD nur für Windows und genügend Platz für die Installationsdateien die in Windows gespeichert werden (Datenträger 0, Partition 1, "C") und beim installieren selbst dann aber auf Datenträger 0, Partition zwei "D". So weit richtig?



Also, eine SSD mit 120 oder 250GB muss nicht aufgeteilt werden, dafür ist sie zu klein. Erst ab 500GB kann man eine SSD/HDD auteilen.
du nimmst also die 120GB SSD und formatierst sie als eine einzige Partition. Darauf kommt das Windows und alle wichtigen Programme.
Games kannst du, je nach Platzbedarf, auch installieren. Achte aber darauf, dass Ordner wie Steam alle Games beinhalten, die darüber laufen und entsprechend groß sein können.



VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Das Problem was ich dabei sehe, wäre, dass wenn die Windows Partition neu aufgespielt werden muss ein Chaos bei den ursprünglich auf Partiton zwei installierten Programmen und Spielen entstehen würde. Die entsprechenden Einträge in der Registry wären dann ja weg, die Savegames (auch Mod's und Sonstiges) wären aber immerhin gerettet.



Wenn du Windows neu installierst, solltest du auch die Games neu installieren.



VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Auslagerungsdatei/partition anlegen möchte, wie groß sollte die in etwa sein und ist es sinnvoll, oder Platzverschwendung die auf die SSD zu packen? Im Zweifel würde ich mich dafür entscheiden sie auf der HDD anzulegen auch wenn diese sicherlich nicht all zu viel Speicher belegen wird.



Die Auslagerungsdatei muss nicht groß sein, da man heute eigentlich genug RAM hat, kann sie 1-2Gb groß sein, mehr lohnt fast nicht mehr.
Kommt halt auch darauf an, wie stark du dein RAM so auslastest.
Die Auslagerungsdatei kann ruhig auf der SSD sein.

Den Ruhemodus solltest du aber deaktivieren, denn der belegt auf der SSD die Speichermenge, die an RAM verbaut ist.



VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Die 1TB Platte selbst würde ich dann aufteilen in eine Partition auf der die weniger wichtigen Programme und seltener gespielten Spiele ihren Platz finden, eine Partiton für die Bildarchivierung und eine für Filme/Videos.


 
Die 1TB Platte kannst du aufteilen, musst es aber nicht, das ist dir überlassen.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (10. August 2013)

Alles klar. Ich werde wahrscheinlich eh zur 250GB SSD aus der Evo Series greifen, je nach dem wie das mit dem Verhandeln mit meinem Händler klappt. Den "geringen" Aufpreis von 60€ werde ich bei einem 1,2k PC verschmerzen können. So hab ich dann auch mehr Spielraum was große Games und wichtige Programme betrifft.

Wie ist das mit dem Ruhemodus gemeint? Ich fahre meinen Laptop mit Win7 nur alle paar Tage komplett runter, ansonsten verweilt er im Ruhezustand. Fahre bisher ganz gut damit und würde das mit meinem Desktop-Rechner wahrscheinlich genauso machen. Wenn ich den deaktiviere wäre das nicht mehr möglich oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

Wenn du den Ruhemodus nutzt, ist es natürlich schlecht, wenn du ihn deaktivierst. 
Aber ich kenne sonst keinen, der den nutzt, ich fahre den Rechner auch immer runter, denn mit der SSD startet er so schnell, dass es egal ist ab hochfahren oder aus dem Ruhemodus erwachen (denn dort muss ja erst noch alles in den RAM geschrieben werden, was beim Abschalten drin war und das dauert auch).


----------



## VivaLosTioz (10. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du den Ruhemodus nutzt, ist es natürlich schlecht, wenn du ihn deaktivierst.
> Aber ich kenne sonst keinen, der den nutzt, ich fahre den Rechner auch immer runter, denn mit der SSD startet er so schnell, dass es egal ist ab hochfahren oder aus dem Ruhemodus erwachen (denn dort muss ja erst noch alles in den RAM geschrieben werden, was beim Abschalten drin war und das dauert auch).


 
Alles klar, mit der Erklärung hat sich das dann für mich erledigt  Den Ruhemodus werde ich dann wohl künftig nicht mehr brauchen. War mir nicht bewusst, kenne das ja bisher nicht mit SSD


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2013)

Dann warte mal auf die SSD. Dann wirst du sehen, wie die Post abgeht.
Den Ruhemodus kannst du dann getrost entsorgen. Das sind Relikte aus uralten Zeiten von lahmen IDE Festplatten.


----------



## Daishi13 (23. November 2013)

Hallo 

Also ich hab grade (bzw gestern) einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und dann grade Windows installiert, dann die Mainboad- und Grafiktreiber. Jetzt wollte ich das Anivirenprogramm installieren und dann mit dem updaten beginnen. 
Wie mache ich das am besten ? Seit SP1 (für Windows 7) sind ja sicherlich 200 Updates rausgekommen + 3 Browser. Kann ich bei allen Updates ein "Häckchen" machen und alles wird gut, oder muss/sollte ich die Stück für Stück installieren ? Oder gibts es noch eine elegantere Variante ?

Grüße und Dank


----------



## inzpekta (1. Dezember 2013)

Besser spät als nie... 

Es gibt auf der WinFuture Seite Update Packs, dort sind alle originalen MS Updates in
einer Installationsdatei abgelegt. Also das aktuellste runterladen und nur einmal installieren.
Fertig! Was dann noch von MS kommt ist nicht mehr viel...

Update Pack fr Windows 7, Windows Vista und Windows XP - WinFuture.de


----------



## Cappu9999 (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und erstmal Danke für das tolle Forum und die super Anleitung! Ihr habt mir Mut gemacht 
Ich möchte mir in den nächsten Tagen folgenden Rechner bei Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen:

Cooler Master Silencio 650 pure, ohne Netzteil 	
ASUS H87-PRO (C2) 	
Intel Core i7-4771 Box, LGA1150 	
Scythe Katana 4, für alle Sockel geeignet 
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort 	
Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 	
Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 250GB SATA 6Gb/s 	
16GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-12800U CL9 	
be quiet! PURE POWER L8 600W 	
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 	
LG GH24NS bare schwarz 

ich nehme den Rechner für Bildbearbeitung. Ist die Konfig soweit ok?  Spiele spiel ich nicht darauf. 

Ursprünglich wollte ich den Rechner mit vorinstalliertem WIN7 proffesional bestellen. Die möchten jedoch 119 EUR dafür.
Im Internet bekomme ich die OEM ja schon für ca. 40EUR. Muss ich da was beachten?
Die bei Hardwareversand machen doch bei der Installation doch auch nichts anderes als hier beschrieben, oder?
Hoffe ich bekomm das hin. Das mit den Treibern macht mir schon etwas Sorgen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Januar 2014)

Willkommen im Forum 
Die Konfig kann nochmal überarbeitet werden.
Wenn dir daran gelegen ist, machst du am besten einen Thread in der 
"Komplette Recher - Zusammenstellung" Abteilung auf


----------



## Cappu9999 (11. Januar 2014)

Danke FrozenEYZ,
gute Idee, in die Abteilung stell ich die Konfig nochmal rein.

Bleibt noch:
_Ursprünglich wollte ich den Rechner mit vorinstalliertem WIN7 proffesional bestellen. Die möchten jedoch 119 EUR dafür.
Im Internet bekomme ich die OEM ja schon für ca. 40EUR. Muss ich da was beachten?

Die bei Hardwareversand machen doch bei der Installation doch auch nichts anderes als hier beschrieben, oder?
Hoffe ich bekomm das hin. Das mit den Treibern macht mir schon etwas Sorgen._

Und wie ist das mit der Graphikkarte. Die CPU hat auch eine. Ich muss ja bestimmt irgendwo wählen, dass er die NVIDIA nimmt, oder?


----------



## Cappu9999 (11. Januar 2014)

Sind die OEM's die für 40EUR angeboten werden ok?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2014)

Ja, die OEM Windows 7 sind völlig in Ordnung.
Das sind Lizenzen, die bei OEM Rechnern dabei waren, aber diese Rechner brauchen diese Lizenzen nicht mehr, weil sie entweder defekt sind (also die Rechner) oder ein Upgrade bekommen haben.
Du kannst bedenkenlos diese Windows 7 OEM Version kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2014)

*Hallo an alle,*
ich suche einen User, der Interesse hat, diesen Thread zu übernehmen.

Ich selbst habe immer weniger Zeit und kann mich daher nicht mehr mit vollem Augenmerk auf den Thread konzentrieren.
Wer also Lust hat, den Thread fortzufahren, kann sich bei mir per PN melden.
Oder direkt mal PCGH_Stephan fragen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Cappu9999 (18. Januar 2014)

Danke, ich habe gerade bei PC Fritz bestellen wollen, da der Preis gut ist und die Webseite einen guten Eindruck macht. Habe jetzt aber gerade gesehen, dass das Netz voll von negativen Berichten über Raubkopien bei denen ist.
Habt ihr vielleicht eine seriöse Adresse wo ich bestellen kann?


----------



## inzpekta (21. Januar 2014)

Conrad
Völkner
Mindfacory
etc.


----------



## Cappu9999 (21. Januar 2014)

da kann ich gleich beim Computerkauf eine OEM WIN7prof für 119 EUR installieren lassen.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Shop der gebrauchte Lizensen (und eben keine Fälschungen) von z.B. Firmenrückläufern verkauft.


----------



## MfDoom (10. April 2014)

Was sollte man eigentlich nach der neuinstallation als erstes machen? Graka und Soundkartentreiber installieren oder als erstes die hunderten Windowsupdates ziehen und installieren?


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. April 2014)

Als erstes immer die Chipsatztreiber um alle Bus-Systeme mit Treiber zu versorgen, damit diese richtig arbeiten können 
Danach die Schnittstellen(wie USB, wenn diese nicht zwangsläufig im Chipsatz integriert oder über den Chipsatztreiber mit installiert werden) und Netzwerkkomponenten (LAN, WLAN, etc.).
Dann Grafiktreiber um sich das stottern beim Fenster schieben zu ersparen und dann besorgt man sich bei Winfuture ein Update-Pack für die entsprechende Win Version bzw. macht das 
schon im Vorfeld, wenn das durch ist zieht und installiert man sich noch den Rest.


----------



## MfDoom (10. April 2014)

Danke, das hört sich gut an. Und wenn ich danach auf Win8 und danach auf Win8.1 updaten will, muss ich danach Chipsatztreiber oder Grafiktreiber in der Win8-Version nochmal insatllieren?
Ich habe einen Win8-Upgradekey und muss so umständlich vorgehen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. April 2014)

Dann würde ich erst das bzw. die Upgrade/Update(s) vom blanken Win machen, das zum Schluss Win8.1 fertig ist und dann so vorgehen wie beschrieben nur halt mit Win8 Treibern 
(Win7 -> Upgrade auf Win8 -> Update auf Win8.1 -> Treiber -> Update1(wenn nicht schon im Update bei 8.1 integriert) -> Winfuture Update Pack für Win8.1 -> restlichen Updates ziehen und installieren )


----------



## MfDoom (10. April 2014)

Ok Danke, das werde ich genau so ausprobieren.


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit clonen eines Win7 ? Es geht darum, 3 versch. Boards/Konfigurationen zu testen. Ich möchte nicht jedesmal neu installieren natürlich. D.h. man macht eine Inst auf Board1, richtet es soweit ein, clont das dann und überträgt es auf Board2. Ist Win7 besser als XP, das dann ja meist nen Blue Screen zeigt, weil es andere Hardware ist ? Also zB. von nem AMD chipsatz auf nen Intel chipsatz mit XP führt zumeist zu Bluescreen. Während es zB. von nem Intel P35 chipsatz auf nen 915er kein Bluescreen gibt, da beide Chipsätze verwandt sind (beides Intel, beides So. 775).


----------



## Bambusbar (17. April 2014)

Da müsstest du dann aber mit ner Win7 Installation ohne Treiber ran, wenn du vernünftig testen willst.
Klar kannst du mit Board Nr1 drin alles installieren und einrichten und ja, das wird vermutlich auch auf Board Nr2 laufen ..aber ob das dann vergleichbare Ergebnisse sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Wobei die Frage ist, um welche Board es sich handelt.

Darüberhinaus würd ich Win7 oder 8.1 nehmen, die haben von Grundauf schon viel mehr 0815-Standard-Treiber dabei, als XP.


----------



## Nexus71 (21. April 2014)

Stimmt Win 7 hat ne Menge Treiber dabei, ziemlich gut das OS  Und ich habs neulich mal mit 512MB probiert, läuft (dachte stürzt ab, oder so


----------



## bitbowl (4. November 2014)

Endlich ein Thread der es einfach auf den Punkt bringt


----------



## DerBuilderAlex (20. April 2016)

Gute Anleitung, kommt mir gerade Recht. Will nämlich heute meinen PC neu aufsetzen.


----------

